# Angelurlaub in Irland



## christof_Heiden (16. Mai 2018)

Hallo!

Ich würde mich gern einmal informieren über einen Angelurlaub in Irland.
- welcher See ist der Richtige?
- welcher Guide?
- welche Unterkunft?
- wie kommt man hin?
- wie kommt man mit der Ausrüstung klar beim Reisen?
- mit welchen gesamtkosten muss man rechnen?
usw. usw.

Hat jemand Tips für mich bzw. Erfahrungen, an wen man sich wenden kann, wenn man dort mal zum Angeln hin möchte?

Vielen Dank schonmal!

VG christof


----------



## bike44rot (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Irland*

Hallo Christof,


wir waren schon ein paar Mal in Irland an der Cavan Seenplatte. 

Die Anreise war recht einfach mit der Lufthansa über Dublin und für die Reststrecke ein Mietwagen.

Untergebracht waren wir im Angelcenter Sussebach. Frank kennt die umliegenden Seen gut und kümmert sich super um seine Gäste. http://hechtangeln-irland.de/

Gefischt haben wir hauptsächlich vom Boot aus auf Hecht und waren recht erfolgreich.

 Billig ist das Ganze nicht aber wir hatten jedes mal einen super Urlaub.


VG Thomas


----------



## christof_Heiden (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Irland*

Danke bike44rot,


hab sie mal angeschrieben.


----------



## Elbjung (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Irland*

Conger und andere Monster der Tiefe würden mich dort ja mehr reizen zu fangen. wobei auch das aal-angeln der absolute Hammer sein soll. Die Einheimischen halten wohl nicht sonderlich viel von diesem Fisch, sodass die Seen teilweise von den Dingern überflutet sein sollen und ziemliche biester dort drauf warten, gefangen und geräuchert zu werden.


----------



## bike44rot (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Irland*

Mit dem Aal ist das so eine Sache in Irland...





> *Gesetz zum Fang und Schutz von Aalen*
> 
> In sämtlichen Fischereibezirken ist es Personen verboten
> 
> ...


----------



## Elbjung (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Irland*

#t

Das erklärt natürlich einiges.
Ich weiß nur von jemandem, der dort mit nem alten irischen Seemann unterwegs war, dass der sie ausgelacht hat, als sie in nem See Aale geangelt haben. habe Bilder gesehen, auf denen wirklich das Boot voll war mit Aalen. Ist aber auch schon 20 Jahre her... 
Von einem verbot (war zumindest damals) nicht die Rede. könnte jedoch sein, dass sie es nur nicht wussten..


----------



## smithie (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Irland*

Hallo Thomas!




bike44rot schrieb:


> wir waren schon ein paar Mal in Irland an der Cavan Seenplatte.


Ich habe gehört, dass da inzwischen ziemlich viel los ist. Ist das so? Ich bin aus dem County Clare einigermaßen "verwöhnt", da ist man oft allein am See.



bike44rot schrieb:


> Gefischt haben wir hauptsächlich vom Boot aus auf Hecht und waren recht erfolgreich.


ich habe gelernt, dass "recht erfolgreich" ziemlich unterschiedlich interpretiert wird. Was verstehst Du denn darunter?


----------



## bike44rot (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Irland*

Hallo Smithie,


leider kann ich keinen Vergleich zum County Clare ziehen, da ich dort bisher noch nicht war.


Die Cavan-Seenplatte ist aber ordentlich groß und nicht überlaufen. 



Das Empfinden zur Fangmenge ist natürlich für jeden unterschiedlich. Für uns und unsere Fähigkeiten war es gut. 



 Beim letzten Besuch, wir waren im März eine Woche da, konnten täglich unsere Fische fangen und als Bonus drei Fische über der Metergrenze.


VG Thomas


----------



## dreampike (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Irland*

Hallo Christof, 



für einen Irland-Beginner empfiehlt es sich, die ersten Touren über einen spezialisierten Reiseanbieter zu buchen. Ich persönlich habe vor vielen Jahren meine ersten Reisen bei Kingfischer Angelreisen gebucht, auch Andrees Angelreisen soll gut sein. 

Zum Thema überlaufene Seen, das ist wirklich sehr subjektiv und mit unseren Verhältnissen kaum vergleichbar. Ich habe in den letzten 20 Jahren bis auf den Süden so gut wie alle interessanten Regionen in Irland besucht und falls mal wirklich nichts ging, an der Überfischung lag es bestimmt nicht! Eine kleine Ausnahme bilden die Wassersysteme, die mit den Hausbooten  befahrbar sind, da hatte ich zum Teil schon den Eindruck, dass die Hechte zumindest auf Kunstköder sagen wir mal zurückhaltend reagierten. Aber auch dort findet man Ecken und Gebiete, in denen gut gefangen werden kann.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------

